# globales array - größe im Konstruktor



## Kapitän (3. Jul 2008)

hallo,

ich steh' grad voll auf dem Schlauch.

Ich brauche ein globales Array ( ich hoffe, das ist der richtige Ausdruck); allerdings kriege ich die Größe des Arrays erst im Konstruktor übergeben.

Problem: Array.length() = 0

Also, ich denke, dass das Array erstellt wird, bevor k seinen Wert bekommen hat.


```
class Mist{

int k;
int[] arry = new int[k];


    public Mist(int k){ // Konstruktor
    
    this.k = k;
}

    public void soEin(){

        // k = 8
        // arry.length() ergibt 0

}
```


----------



## diggaa1984 (3. Jul 2008)

was spricht gegen:

```
class Mist{ 

int[] arry; 


    public Mist(int k){ // Konstruktor 
        arry = new int[k]; 
    }
}
```


----------



## Saxony (3. Jul 2008)

Hiho,

vielleicht so:


```
class Mist {

    int[] arry;

    public Mist(int length) {

        arry = new int[length];
    }
}
```

bye Saxony


----------



## Ikaragua (4. Jul 2008)

Arrays können global deklariert werden, allerdings erst in Methoden erzeugt.


----------

